# i dare you to ask me...



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

anything...


your friendly neighborhood admin is trying my hardest to spam to 7000. so fire away!!!!!


:::sits back and listens at the crickets chirping:::


md


----------



## ceno2000 (Jan 13, 2005)

hmmmmmm
whats your fav color


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

black...lingerie, er... i mean womens clothing always looks best in black  



md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

I dare everyone NOT to post in this thread...... Muhahahhaa :twisted: 


&lt;Runs and Hides>


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I dare everyone NOT to post in this thread...... Muhahahhaa :twisted:
> 
> 
> &lt;Runs and Hides>




banned!!!!



md


----------



## anton980 (Jan 13, 2005)

Why do you want to reach 7000 so badly?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

anton980 said:
			
		

> Why do you want to reach 7000 so badly?


It's a guy thing   :LOL:  :lmao:  :LOL:  :lmao:  :LOL:


----------



## anton980 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm insulted!   What does it make me then?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's a question!

How fast can you run a mile?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

anton980 said:
			
		

> I'm insulted!   What does it make me then?


no comment...


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

A butcher is six foot tall, wears size 14 shoes, and has a 50 inch waist. What does he weigh?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

anton980 said:
			
		

> Why do you want to reach 7000 so badly?





cause 6998 doesnt look nearly as good...




md


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

Stop at 6666 and create a new account.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

If you only have one eye can you still get double vision?


----------



## anton980 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm insulted again!  MD!  Help!


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Who really did " let the dogs out "?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Here's a question!
> 
> How fast can you run a mile?



2 and a half weeks. :? 


md


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Who really did " let the dogs out "?




i think it was jimmy hoffa....or maybe jim morrison. anyways, the dogs are in a silo in vermont and they send there love.



md


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Did bulldogs come to be because a bull did a dog ???


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> If you only have one eye can you still get double vision?




no, but you could be a pirate!!!!!!


anton, sorry bro...maybe you should start spammin!!!!!


md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Did bulldogs come to be because a bull did a dog ???


poor dog.... :cry:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Did bulldogs come to be because a bull did a dog ???





no, they came about as an unfortunate result of a mating between a shi-tzu and an elephant.



md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

How long will it take Ferny to post an outrageous comment in this thread?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> How long will it take Ferny to post an outrageous comment in this thread?




3 minutes...14 seconds...



start counting......NOW.



MD


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

If olive oil is made out of olives, what is baby oil made out of?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 minutes.... and counting..... NOW!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> If olive oil is made out of olives, what is baby oil made out of?




babies in a blender. 
 :shock: 



md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 minute and 30 seconds..... NOW


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

What's red, bubbles and taps on glass?







A baby in a microwave.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 minute.... (ferny better hurry)


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

i think he just beat his record time.


md


----------



## anton980 (Jan 13, 2005)

nevermind...


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> What's red, bubbles and taps on glass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops..... I guess you were wrong MD...... You were one minute off..... sorry....


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

I had to go back to see what you were talking about. It wasn't that bad was it?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

NEXT question.... What is Green and Red and goes 100mph?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I had to go back to see what you were talking about. It wasn't that bad was it?




no it was a good one ferny...i laughed until i peed myself.



md


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> What's red, bubbles and taps on glass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ewwwwwwwww!!!! at least put a paper towel in first!!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I had to go back to see what you were talking about. It wasn't that bad was it?


no, but you came one minute early... so MD got his answer wrong


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> NEXT question.... What is Green and Red and goes 100mph?


*grabs some paint and a few fireworks*

Come here LittleMan.


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a problem I have. I don't like to talk about it.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




couldnt have said it better....



md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm.... no thanks....

&lt;hides the blender>


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Whose brain would you most like to eat? Why?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

How fast will it take Ferny to hit the ground when I push him out of the plain?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Whose brain would you most like to eat? Why?




a teacher once tried to test me....i ate his liver with some fava beans...and a nice chianti....slsllthlttlhtlhtlhslslhslhslhlthlthltl!!!!



um...probably chases.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Ferny floats no matter what you push him out of....we've tried.


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

You mean the grassy field? Not long, couple of nano-seconds. It's not far to fall. I'm only 5'7"


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> How fast will it take Ferny to hit the ground when I push him out of the plain?




well if he is in a plain, then he is already on the ground...now if its a plane, then about 50 seconds...


but last time i checked, ferny had wings like tinkerbelle.


md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> You mean the grassy field? Not long, couple of nano-seconds. It's not far to fall. I'm only 5'7"


I was wondering if you would catch that.... :?


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

I have big hands for my size.

What they say isn't true.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

banned!!!!!!


















jk

md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

What is your favorite meal?


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

If you could turn Chase into any snack food what would it be?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> What is your favorite meal?




szechuan beef with white rice.


and chilled monkey brains!!!


md


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> If you could turn Chase into any snack food what would it be?




A CRACKER!!!!


bwhahahahahahahah!!!!



md


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

Zip of buttons?


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I have big hands for my size.
> 
> What they say isn't true.



I have small hands...so I can make boobs seem larger!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> banned!!!!!!
> 
> md


You shouldn't ban people out of your own thread


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Zip of buttons?




is that some funky british thing?  



i prefer buttons. it hard to rip a zipper.



md


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



saltine or ritz? plain or with PB or cheese?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

How many pages will this thread be when you reach 7000?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats why i like girls with small hands. :shock: 


md


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

spit or :shock:?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> How many pages will this thread be when you reach 7000?




42 pages. or if your an admin, youll lock it out of terror of what might be said. and ill have to just change my postcount manually to 7000.  


md


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> How many pages will this thread be when you reach 7000?



We're catching a free ride too


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> spit or :shock:?




um...do i? or what do i prefer?


i definately prefer....WHATEVER SHE PREFERS  


thanks god for easy way outs...

md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Cheating!!!!! 








Hey, can you do that to mine?


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

What are some things that make people nervous around you?


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd much rather have an easy way in.


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

There's something about Mary. What is it?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with Ferny on this one....


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> What are some things that make people nervous around you?




ive been known to kick small farm animals...that usually makes others nervous.


and when i start getting the shakes and my eye twitches...

md


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> There's something about Mary. What is it?




her white cotton underwear. thats definately something!!!!!



md


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Why are we the only ones harrassing you? 


This is a great chance to bash a mod!!!!!! HEY !!!!!!!


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

Opera generated some errors and needed to shut down. What were these errors?


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm going to ask you another question which starts with a sentance. What will that question be?


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Do you have problems with back hair?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

How far will you _go_?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Why are we the only ones harrassing you?
> 
> 
> This is a great chance to bash a mod!!!!!! HEY !!!!!!!





cause you are the only ones dedicated to me...my minions!!!!

md


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

If an astronaut farts during a space walk, what happens?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I'm going to ask you another question which starts with a sentance. What will that question be?





im ron burgundy????


md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

If a flying Rhino starts licking you..... what do you do?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> If an astronaut farts during a space walk, what happens?




sounds like a blown gasket to me!!!




md


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> If a flying Rhino starts licking you..... what do you do?




well, thats an easy one...do what my dad taught me when strangers start licking you....

kick it in the nuts and run.



md


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

DO polar bears poop in the woods?


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong.

You referred in the above quote to ron burgundy. Who or what is that?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Do you have problems with back hair?




not if its on a girl... uke-rig: 

now peach fuzz is A OK TO ME.



md


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> DO polar bears poop in the woods?




no no no ...they poop on ice...chilled...



md


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its from the movie anchorman...go watch it...its a gas...



md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

:no smile: oops.... sorry...... I farted....


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to question your judgement here. Surely the thing to do it capture the beast and use it in a traveling circus.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> :no smile: oops.... sorry...... I farted....


What does it smell like?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im afraid of circus midgets, that would never work out. plus i have a relative who was once a bearded lady. ill miss tom.  

md


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




berries, fruit, hot peppers and a bag of hot decaying garbage.



md


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and why?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. o O (how did he know?) :shock:


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

There's "midget" at my school. After swimming today he couldn't get his trousers on. When I tried to help him I just ended up lifting him into the air.

Don't I lead an exciting life.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

is this the fastest growing thread ever on TPF?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> There's "midget" at my school. After swimming today he couldn't get his trousers on. When I tried to help him I just ended up lifting him into the air.
> 
> Don't I lead an exciting life.


wow, that's like a once in a lifetime experience!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> is this the fastest growing thread ever on TPF?




affirmative. right behind manda's hug thread.  :roll:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> is this the fastest growing thread ever on TPF?


I think so!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definately a competitor...


----------



## terri (Jan 13, 2005)

This thread needs to be renamed "Frat Boys thread".    :LOL:   

Have fun, kiddies.        Carry on.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

what is the oldest thing in yer fridge?


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want my mug!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> This thread needs to be renamed "Frat Boys thread".    :LOL:
> 
> Have fun, kiddies.        Carry on.


What turns Terri on?




You know you shouldn't have stepped in here..... hehe :twisted:


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> This thread needs to be renamed "Frat Boys thread".    :LOL:
> 
> Have fun, kiddies.        Carry on.


Welcome Terri. You'll fit in here just fine. Feel free to scratch yourself and burp.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> This thread needs to be renamed "Frat Boys thread".    :LOL:
> 
> Have fun, kiddies.        Carry on.



HEY COME BACK HERE AND TAKE A BITE OF MD!!!!!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> what is the oldest thing in yer fridge?




film!!!!!  


and jimmy hoffa.



md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you want your "mug"...... :roll:


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Is matt even reading this thread anymore or is it just his AI program?


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, stop repeating me.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Which body part of your friends would you most like to own?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fine wine, immaculate darkrooms, and irish men with attitude problems


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Is matt even reading this thread anymore or is it just his AI program?


What do you mean! This is a great thread.... I wouldn't miss it for the world.....  :roll:


----------



## terri (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't ask MD that.     :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Is matt even reading this thread anymore or is it just his AI program?





dont mind the guy behind the curtain!!!!



md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're too late....





> fine wine, immaculate darkrooms, and irish men with attitude problems


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Who's funnier - Pontius Pilate or Josef Stalin?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Who's funnier - Pontius Pilate or Josef Stalin?



im thinking pilate, nothing like a 5'5" angry little man dictating the fate of the world...


gotta love that new comedy on CBS.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

Who else on the forums is brave enough to start posting in this thread?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Who else on the forums is brave enough to start posting in this thread?




no one, they are all tired of me, or preoccupied with canadian men.

md


----------



## Artemis (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Who else on the forums is brave enough to start posting in this thread?



Artemis? He'll do anything!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




arty, i found this thing on my foot...eat it.



md


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Have you ever won anything? if so what.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor arty...... so young.... :cry:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Have you ever won anything? if so what.




i won the heart of a beautiful woman...once. :cry:


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

Where'd you keep it?


----------



## terri (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, here we go.    :roll: 

Get over it, muffin.... :hug:  she didn't deserve you and all that....

He'll be crying in his beer soon, guys....change the subject!    :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Where'd you keep it?




i kept it in a safe under my bed....


with jimmy hoffa

md


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never mind...damn slow ass computer!!!!!!1


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




she only let me borrow it really...



md


----------



## Karalee (Jan 13, 2005)

How do you get a thread to go to 9 pages so quickly :scratch:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to slow again....


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

What is the grossest thing you've pulled off of yer body? and was it squishy?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> How do you get a thread to go to 9 pages so quickly :scratch:


Three words...(names actually) 

MD, LittleMan, and Ferny.....


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> How do you get a thread to go to 9 pages so quickly :scratch:




whoah!! its a girl!!!

quick guys,start humping her leg like i showed you...



im using the force to pad my numbers...


md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok! 
Oh crap..... how was that again???


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> How do you get a thread to go to 9 pages so quickly :scratch:


Rabbits, small moustaches and lots of coffee.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> What is the grossest thing you've pulled off of yer body? and was it squishy?





i once had a slight problem with hairballs....



md


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just like this....UGH UGH UGH UGH UGH UGH UGH


MD


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corry?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

How long will it take me to get back from starting a fire to grill some steaks?






Guess that and I'll be back then....


Have fun y'all! :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it wasnt corry...it was another furry animals fault.


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

Erm, I just said Corry was gross didn't I? That wasn't meant. I was referring to the hair ball thing. 

:|


----------



## Karalee (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL You guys are terrible.

So how do you feel about enabling spammers to up their post count?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> How long will it take me to get back from starting a fire to grill some steaks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




8.5 minutes...go!!!



md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright..... oh crap.... I'm still here.... adios!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> LOL You guys are terrible.
> 
> So how do you feel about enabling spammers to up their post count?




i feel that this is a vital and important thing...and stuff...



md


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> LOL You guys are terrible.
> 
> So how do you feel about enabling spammers to up their post count?



*starts rubbing gently behind Kara's ear*

Right, that's shut the girl up for a few minutes.. Where were we?


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

If 4 out of 5 people SUFFER from diarrhea...Does
that mean the fifth one enjoys it?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHA!!! way to go ferny...

md


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> If 4 out of 5 people SUFFER from diarrhea...Does
> that mean the fifth one enjoys it?




i know i enjoy it. am i the 5th person?

md


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> If 4 out of 5 people SUFFER from diarrhea...Does
> that mean the fifth one enjoys it?


:lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

alright ladies...time for me to go home!!! its been a pleasure!!thank you for padding my numbers and letting me thoroughly gross people out all across th world.



peace out!

md


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Will your answer to this question be no?


----------



## Karalee (Jan 13, 2005)

:kicks ferny in the nuts:



I may be quiet, but I really enjoyed that


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Will your answer to this question be no?




im ron burgundy?



md


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> :kicks ferny in the nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be quiet, but I really enjoyed that





hahahahahaha...way to go ferny!!!


md


----------



## Artemis (Jan 13, 2005)

if x = y x h2 and y is parallel to a right angle, and h is 3 times the square root of 2576, what must Y be?


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> :kicks ferny in the nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be quiet, but I really enjoyed that




HAHAHAHA!!!!  

I say we keep adding to the list!!!!!!!


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> if x = y x h2 and y is parallel to a right angle, and h is 3 times the square root of 2576, what must Y be?



hey that's yer homework! SMART LADDY!!!


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

After they make styrofoam, what do they ship it in?


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

If God dropped acid, would he see people?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> After they make styrofoam, what do they ship it in?


That's easy!!
Those little bubble things...... DUH!!!!


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done?


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> :kicks ferny in the nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be quiet, but I really enjoyed that


Aww, babe. You know I love yer. I was just rying to look cool in front of my dawgs. Here, take the keys and go sit in the car. I'll be along soon. Just don't play with the stereo.



Rights G's, where were we?


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> If God dropped acid, would he see people?


No. People would be a sticky mess on the floor.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

cool it ask ferny anything now!!!

 If you choke a Smurf, what color will it turn?


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

Is it ask me?!?!


Smurfs don't exist.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Could God make a burrito so hot he couldn't eat it?


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

God doesn't eat spicy food. There was one incdident a few years ago where it didn't agree with him. Some guy built a boat and did something with some animals or something. I'm a little sketchy on the details.


something


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

Why can't Mr. Fork and Mr. Electrical Socket be friends?


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

Whoever said they can't is lying. Go and prove them wrong.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 13, 2005)

How do "Keep Off The Grass" signs get there?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> How do "Keep Off The Grass" signs get there?


Squirels.... Man, you should think before asking these easy(well known) questions.....



I'm Baaaaaaack....


----------



## manda (Jan 13, 2005)

you boys crack me up
has MD left before i can ask him what colour  his underpants are today?

mygrain...they sprout out of the ground obviously!


----------



## Corry (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh my god!!!!  I missed TWELVE PAGES IN JUST A COUPLE HOURS!!!  I'm laughing so hard I have tears in my eyes!!!!

Oh...and Ferny...I'm WATCHIN YOU PUNK!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 14, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Is it ask me?!?!
> 
> 
> Smurfs don't exist.



Well apparently neither does mygrain but that doesn't mean he's real.... what... that doesn't make send.. let me go ask my dragon


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

If I were to walk five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards, then two meters back, then five meters forwards...


How many meters past the original spot will I now be?


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

I think I got to this post a weee bit late...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

if see,s that everyone has left, and i'm still here...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh look. I made my own page...

I wonder if I can fill my own page up...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh. Oh... If you ever wanna freak someone out... When you're reallllyyy bored, say to them "soooo.... I hear you like stuff"... I did this to my friend - not to freak him out - but just for the hell of it. and he got freaked out. and he was like "what? what? what have you heard?"


hehehehehehehe


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

I wonder if I could make it to 400 posts...

then 500... then 7000. (Maybe even before Matt)...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

I wonder if you can get a program that automatically posts messages every few minutes...

Like you know how on MSN, you can get AutoMessage, which sends a message if you talk to it... 

I always talk to my friends automessages... they're cool..


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

Or if you have aim, theres this help thing (I forget what its called)... But you can ask it questions. its funny...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

Who here likes the sims?

I don't really like the game. But I like building houses....


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll build houses with all ensuites...

and HUGE kitchens. and bathrooms...

I have even tried building our house on there once...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

It seems splodge might be going to dominate page 13! Wooo


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

I wonder how many posts a page will hold...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

So far it has 11. also known as eleven.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

twelve (12)


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

thirteen.

(hehehe - post thirteen on page 13 - hopefully this is still on page 13)


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

yay. fourteen (14)


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

fifteen... (getting close to 400 posts)


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

weeeeeeeeee page 14!

I made a whole page with just me on it!!! wooooo


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

I was just looking up damper recipes, and i came across a page that said "Australian Damper"...
and the measurements were in american measurements


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

Sooo.... I hear you like stuff?


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

ummm yup... 

anyone seen any good movies lately


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

Matt - whats your favourite movie?


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

Matt - whats your least favourite movie?


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

That should possibly have been favorite... cause you guys dont use a u in it... freaks...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

[plug] invertigo is the bestest band ever... yup. although they broke up... they're soooo nice[/plug]


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

Which music downloading program does everyone use... (*cough* I mean - which programs have you heard are good *cough*)


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

God. this is harder than I thought...

Only 6 to go...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

Tammin Sursok sounds like Nikki Webster...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

I have to work at 8 tomorrow!


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

3 to go!


----------



## ferny (Jan 14, 2005)

*wonders if fadingaway1986 will still be here by tonight*


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG! Another person!


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

How are you, ferny?


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

400!


----------



## ferny (Jan 14, 2005)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> How are you, ferny?


Depressed. You?


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 14, 2005)

Not bad... 

aww why depressed?


----------



## Lula (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok!


I would like to make a couple of questions to MD

If you were a movie, wich movie would you be??
If you were a cartoon character would you be??


----------



## Artemis (Jan 14, 2005)

Thats obvious, Fred flintstone so you could sleep with his wife! duH!


----------



## Darfion (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks like MD will win the " best/worst spammer" award then.
But saying that, Core has more experience in that sort of thing so who knows?


----------



## Lula (Jan 14, 2005)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Looks like MD will win the " best/worst spammer" award then.
> But saying that, Core has more experience in that sort of thing so who knows?




 :LOL:  :LOL:


----------



## Lula (Jan 14, 2005)

Darfion

you changed your avatar to Brad Pitt :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

how can why ignore the ava????   :LOL: 
kiddin'


----------



## Darfion (Jan 14, 2005)

Lula said:
			
		

> Darfion
> 
> you changed your avatar to Brad Pitt :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
> 
> ...


Changed?  What do you mean changed?  That's me that is


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 14, 2005)

Lula said:
			
		

> Ok!
> 
> 
> I would like to make a couple of questions to MD
> ...




if i was a movie i would be GROUNDHOG DAY. i can relate to that one more than any movie ever.

if i was a cartoon, i would be the JETSONS. george jetsons wife was HOOOOT.


MD


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2005)

> if i was a cartoon, i would be the JETSONS. george jetsons wife was HOOOOT.



So you like orange-haired babes, then?   Aw, that totally leaves me out in the cold....[sniff]


----------



## Lula (Jan 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> if i was a movie i would be *GROUNDHOG DAY*. i can relate to that one more than any movie ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dejavu
just watched that yesterday
I love that movie


----------



## Lula (Jan 14, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> > if i was a cartoon, i would be the JETSONS. george jetsons wife was HOOOOT.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like orange-haired babes, then?   Aw, that totally leaves me out in the cold....[sniff]


----------



## oriecat (Jan 14, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> fadingaway1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw   :hug:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 14, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> > if i was a cartoon, i would be the JETSONS. george jetsons wife was HOOOOT.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like orange-haired babes, then?   Aw, that totally leaves me out in the cold....[sniff]




i like all hair colors really...there was something about her that made my spacely sprocket all happy.


md


----------



## Lula (Jan 14, 2005)

So Matt , if you were a woman's cloth which one would you be?



..............I just can't shut up today...............


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 14, 2005)

Lula said:
			
		

> So Matt , if you were a woman's cloth which one would you be?
> 
> 
> 
> ..............I just can't shut up today...............







whatever the underwear is made out of


----------



## Lula (Jan 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Lula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :shock:   :LOL:


----------



## ferny (Jan 14, 2005)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> Not bad...
> 
> aww why depressed?


I was talking to someone yesterday and it brought back some memories I'd rather not have.


----------



## ferny (Jan 14, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Lula (Jan 14, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be, we love you! :hug:


----------



## Corry (Jan 14, 2005)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Looks like MD will win the " best/worst spammer" award then.
> But saying that, Core has more experience in that sort of thing so who knows?



I do not!  Matt has two thousand more than me THANK YOU!  And I'm not a spammer, I'm just having meaninful chatter with my forum FRIENDS! Hmmph!


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 14, 2005)

Why do you call it spamming instead of embrasing the true slang term for it being "post whoring"?   

It makes you feel like a pimp then


----------



## ferny (Jan 14, 2005)

Lula said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Lula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, I'm utterly suprised by that answer... well.. not really....

Of course if I could be reincarnated I would want to be reborn as the seat on Kate Beckinsales exercise bike....


----------



## Scurra (Jan 14, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG         such a good plan


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 14, 2005)

ill third that.





md


----------

